# Clovelley Sund 21st



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Lets give it a a go then - have a weather check night before. If the swells big we could do the beach launch. How are the bloody BBs doing??

Also might consider Monday

All welcome

PIRATES!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hang on dude - havnt you just passed your exams which is the gateway to gainful employment which = regular income = regular romantic dinners = ultimate brownie points = fishy fingers on sunday!!!!!!
Hey what about JT and Anaconda man thats great / awesome / cool / funny and goooooood

PIRATES!!!


----------

